
Uber told to pull over self-driving fleet by California's DMV - lelf
http://readwrite.com/2016/12/15/uber-at-odds-with-the-california-department-of-motor-vehicles-tl4/
======
FabHK
It's outrageous what Uber thinks it can get away with (and often does).
Granted, the app is nifty, but most of the value seems derived from regulatory
arbitrage and shifting less visible costs back to the driver.

